# Certificate of employment ?



## bookman0105

HI- We send money to my wife's family in the Philippines to her sisters bank account. This has been going fine for 7 years, but now her sisters bank is demanding we send a certificate of employment ( for myself and my wife). Thing is the UK has no such document. We sent a P0, 3 payslips, and contracts of employment and passports and copies of driving licences BUT they still keep going on about a "certificate of employment"
Does anyone know how im supposed to provide a non existent document to a Philippine bank?
They dont seem to like official documents like P60s or contracts of employment either.


----------

